# FPS Drop? Wieso..



## Bumbelbean (23. Januar 2016)

Hallo also so langsam verstehe ich meinen Computer nichtmehr.
Meine CPU ist egal was ich tue fast immer mit 90% ausgelastet.(egal welches Spiel ich spiee(CSGO,LoL))
Ich hab mir eine GTX 970 gekauft alle Treiber drauf geladen.
Hab jetzt von 8GB auf 24GB RAM aufgerüstet (selbe MHZ und V)
Hab meine Festplatte aufgeräumt und trotzdem hat mein PC nh Macke wenn ich irgendwas spiele.
zB Blade and Soul Empfolene Anforderungen

Blade and Souls Empfohlene Systemanforderungen​ CPU​Intel Quad core oder AMD Phenom II X4 oder besser​RAM​4G oder mehr​Video Card​nVidia Geforce 8800GT oder AMD Radeon HD 4850 oder besser​Hard Disk​15GB oder mehr​OS​Window XP, Vista oder Window 7(32/64bit)
​


Ich erfülle alles zu mehr als 200% und trotzdem hab ich FPS drops von 60 FPS auf 15FPS die Ladezeiten von neuen Gebieten dauern bei mir mind. 30 Sek(ein Kumpel braucht 2 Sek und der hat nh Internet Leitung von 1MBS)

Ich weis einfach nicht was ich alles noch machen kann damit der Computer ordentlich läuft.

Irgendjemand ein paar Tipps?

Danke
Edit: Kann es sein das MC AFEE einfach viel zuviel % vom CPU nimmt und sich mit irgendwelchen Einstellungen verhackt?
CPU: I7 3770K
Maiboard: Intel DZ77BH-55K
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4GB Corsair und 2x8GB PYS (alle haben 1600,mhz 1.5v und beide sind im Dual Modus drin)
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 970 4GB
Betriebssystem: Win 10 32Bit
Netzteil: Corsair CX600


----------



## Alisis1990 (23. Januar 2016)

Moin, ich würde erstmal die Hintergrundprogramme deaktivieren, die können schonmal Probleme machen.

Ansonsten behalte deine Temperaturen mal im Auge, kann auch sein das da was gedrosselt wird. Falls zb. Lüfter oder ähnliches verstaubt sind.

Hast du dein System übertaktet? 

Liebe grüß Basti


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2016)

hm, hängt vielleicht mit windows zusammen bzw der speicherverwaltung.

warum hast du denn nur die 32-bit-version?


----------



## Bumbelbean (23. Januar 2016)

Temperaturen sind immer ganz Ok 

Der PC war mal übertaktet und wurde dann runtergetaktet vom PC Fachhändler.

32Bit weil ich Win7 32Bit hatte und das hatte ich Weil mein PC von Der Gamescom war und die nur Win 7 32Bit draufgespielt hatten


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2016)

https://support.bladeandsoul.com/hc/en-us/articles/205500389-System-Requirements
Empholen Win7 (64bit)

32 bit System können maximal 4 GB Arbeitspeicher verwenden und Windows 7 selbst nimmt sich gern bis zu 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher.
Der Grafikspeicher von deiner Grafikarte kann garnicht verwaltet werden und die 32 GB Ram kann er auch nie ansprechen. Dir bleiben also nur 2 GB Arbeisspeicher übrig wovon noch andere Systemprogramme sich ihren Anteil nehmen.

What is the difference between a 32-bit and 64-bit CPU?
Wir l


Meist startet der Launcher von einem Spiel die 64 Bit Exe und dann läuft natürlich das Spiel sehr langsam.
Schau mal in deinen Ordner ob eine x86 Exe bei den Spielen ist das startet dann die 32 bit Version des Spiels oder ob es in den Einstellungen einen haken für den 32 Bit Modus gibt.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2016)

ich muss zugeben, dass ich die sache mit der speicherverwaltung selbst maximal zur hälfte kapiert hab.

aber grundsätzlich ist es so, dass ein 32-bit-os maximal 4gb ram und damit nur einen bruchteil deiner (addiert) 28 gb adressieren kann. 
das müsste eigentlich -enorme- auswirkungen auf die leistung haben.


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2016)

Es fing alles an mit einer unbefestigen einspurige Landstraße namens Dos (16 bit) dort fuhren gemütlich die Bytes ihren Weg entlang.

Ein paar Jahre Später hat die Landstraße nicht mehr gereicht es gab öfters Stau und die Straße wahr schlecht befahrbar geworden. Die Bytes kamen kaum voran. Also hat man die Landstraße aspaltiert und zweispurig gemacht und nannte dies Win95 (32 bit).

Ein paar Jahre später ist die asphaltierte zweispurige Straße (32 bit) an ihrer maximaler Verkehrskapazität gekommen. LKWS und Busse (2GB Grafikarten 4 GB Arbeitspeicher Riegel) die breiter als die Autos jetzt waren fuhren drauf und keiner konnte mehr überholen (4 GB Grenze). Man baute also links und rechts eine Erweiterung der Fahrspuren. Die Straße war nun eine vierspurige Autobahn und man nannte es Windows Vista/Windows 7 (64 bit). Auf der vierspurigen Autobahn konnten nun die breiten Lkws,Busse und Autos fahren und es gab keine Staus mehr und sie konnten sich gegenseitig überholen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (23. Januar 2016)

Stimmt genau lesen hätte geholfen .... stimme den anderen zu wird am 32bit Betriebssystem liegen ^.^


----------



## Bumbelbean (23. Januar 2016)

Ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut und ich hab doch die Win 10 Pro 64bit Version.

Als ich aber früher von Win 7 64Bit Updaten sollte auf Win 10 wurde mir nur die Win 10 32 Bit Version angezeigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

